# A little embarrassed!



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Sunday I took Snickers over to Petco to pick up a new collar for her and a fresh package of treats. I've been very proud of the progress Snickers has made in her training the last 3 - 4 weeks - she does all of the commands I give her with only a minimum of effort. However all of this marvelous practice has been one on one -- so when I call her and issue a sit stay or down stay it'll be just her and I. 

So I walked into the store and there was a fella with a 8 - 9 month old Golden Lab puppy the guy was standing in such a way that shoppers would 'have' to encounter the dog and himself in order to move around the store. Snickers was good, but refused all of my attempts to keep her close and under control. All she wanted to do was sniff - smell - go where she wanted etc. So here I am trying to control a puppy that had a mind of her own, and the guy with the Lab was standing there with a very calm dog. 

The question then is -- How can I get Snickers to the same point as this guys pup is....

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you doing some basic obedience classes that are in groups? Group training is great for teaching puppies to follow commands with distractions around them - especially potential playmates! My local Petsmart has a great Puppy Kindergarten class just for that. (If you do this, make sure the trainer is experienced, not a part-time high schooler just trying to earn a few bucks.)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kimberly is so right. Take him to training while he is still a pup. He will go far. My Yogi has come soooo far he does everything at home but distractions....... After classes and he has matured he is a different dog. Wish I had started him when I first got him, he was not as young as yours but he was still a puppy. The puppies in class catch on real quick.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

But she's a havanese and she is social!!!!ound:ound:

Wrong person to ask!! When ever we r around any dogs or group, Ollie is in of the arms of whatever DH happens to be there...and Austin is obesssed with "where's the mom...where did she go?" I flunked socialization...but they play and love each other for hours!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Jim,

As Kimberly said, puppy classes are great for learning to work through distraction because you not only have other puppies there, but also have an instructor to teach you how best to get and keep Snicker's attention in distracting circumstances. 

Even though Kodi and I did (and still do) lots of classes at a training center, we still needed to practice attention in other settings too. We used Petco, Petsmart, Bass Pro Shop and the bank as great, dog-friendly places to practice. I would go in specifically for this purpose, not with any major shopping planned, and I'd work with him until we we were heeling reliably around the store, doing sits, downs, stays (at the end of the leash, not off-leash) walk-arounds, and anything else I could think of. I first tried to work in quite aisles in the back, and as he kept better attention, moved to areas where there was more activity. 

BUT... also remember that Snickers is very young. It could be two years before she is REALLY calm in very distracting situations. Lab puppies are notoriously NOT calm, so I think the guy you met just got REALLY lucky with his pup. The lab breeders that I train with say they don't expect fully mature behavior out of a Lab until after their 3rd birthday!!! I doubt you'll have to wait that long with Snickers!:wink:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> BUT... also remember that Snickers is very young. It could be two years before she is REALLY calm in very distracting situations...... I doubt you'll have to wait that long with Snickers!:wink:


I agree with everything that has been said but especially this. Enjoy your happy go lucky puppy while she is still a pup (they grow up so fast.) just know that it happens in stages, the work you are doing dlligently will pay off, but don't expect perfection until, alas they are no longer pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All of my dogs have tons of training and titles and sometimes certain dogs get them excited (for one there is an entire list of breeds I am aware of  )- its part of being a happy little dog. Just yesterday Dash and I were outside training and the neighbor dog came outside and I had to hold a crying screaming monster cause I wasn't nearly as fun as what he knows the dog next door to be!

When you see an encounter coming, you just have to make yourself a lot more fun and interesting (food and toys can help). I would highly recommend group classes but if you can't just get out to the places (in fact a great time to train is in the aisles when classes are going on!)


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> How can I get Snickers to the same point as this guys pup is....


Get a different breed...

Just Kidding  I don't think Gizmo will ever try not to say Hi to all people/dogs she sees!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

My two[I've got to get use to saying that]are totally diferent.Dizzie is calm and a little reserved around strangers,and not that interested in other dogs, so everyone thinks he is incredibly well trained! whilst Nellie is into everything and wants to say hello to everyone,it's great having two with such individual characters.So maybe it was just a laid back Lab[unusual I know for a Lab pup].


----------

